# France Advice Please.



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, we have decided to take our first trip to France with the motorhome in early September, probably only venturing to the Normandy/Brittany areas, although also tempted for a short stay somewhere in Belgium, hence the Folkestone-Calais route [euro tunnel] as not so keen being stuck on a ferry for too long. We are planning on two weeks in total [+ or - a few days either way] for the trip [work does get in the way at times]. So plan to stop at Folkestone prior to euro tunnel, then head towards Normandy, Brittany with possible couple of days in Belgium before heading back via euro tunnel.
Any advice would be very much appreciated regarding sites/areas to visit in those areas. We like coastal & inland for sights, scenery etc. although some coastal fishing villages do have the best seafood I think. Walking is also on the list of to do's. Architecture/structures are also on the list especially bridges etc. [strange I know but it's my job and you just can't get away from it sometimes!].
So a few questions which we will hopefully have some interesting replies too [no doubt there will be more questions in time] -
•	What is the best way to go regarding sites, from what we have read in the forums there seems little point in booking any sites in advance for that time of year. We would prefer sites to the Aires as this will be our first venture to Europe in the motorhome.
•	We are of the opinion that the best options are camping cheque, is this the best way to go? Or Camping Card ASCI? Or other?
•	Should we plan an entire route of certain areas for the trip or take things day by day?
•	Do you plan by mileage or driving time to select areas to stay/visit? Only one driver here. What average miles/hours would you recommend?
•	Also as we still do the anti-social thing of smoking, is it ok to stop off for a while in service areas to have a quick fix [been reading the forums too long again, reading of the trouble that can be had], we don't smoke in the motorhome so need a few breaks, but won't be going too far from the vehicle.
•	Which are the best maps for the areas should they be required? We do have sat/nav but a back up is best.

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Carole & Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Also as we still do the *anti-social thing of smoking*, is it ok to stop off for a while in service areas to have a quick fix _

I wouldn't do that while refuelling!

If you are "into" bridges then you will want to head for Le Havre - you will be in heaven - almost literally!

While on the topic of heaven, France is motorhome heaven.

Just point your steering wheel in any direction you like and you will find _aires/municipals/campings_ galore.

No need to plan - just follow your nose/fancy/whim and you will have a fabulous fortnight.

Forget Belgium, you will find enough to do in France.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
I would suggest Canterbury Park and Ride overnight before the tunnel
Start shopping at Tesco now or better still get a Tesco Credit card and buy EVERYTHING everywhere on it! and you'll have a free crossing! by the tunnel with Tesco vouchers
Wondersite at St Omer near hypermarkets etc http://www.lebloemstraete.fr/
Lovely site called la source at Dieppe http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...lay_results&csid=4756&title=camping-la-source
You don't need to book any sites that time of year
Barry


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

My hubby is at the moment planning our next trip in March to France and Spain, got the maps,aires and camperstop books all over the floor......
but he's been doing it for weeks :!: the route changes daily and if I read something on here it changes again  no doubt when we get there we'll go somewhere else  so as you can see even if been doing it for years no need to plan just go and enjoy   Happy motoring
Margaret
ps I just sit there and go because wherever we land it will be lovely..


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't bother planning, just go!
We had a couple of bad days weather in Biarritz [France], so went to Murcia [Spain] instead... that's what your truck is for!

Personally I would drive straight to the ferry/train, get to France, and then find the nearest aire and stay there for your 1st night. I usually stay at Gravelines, it's only around 20 mins from Calais and there's always room, and like most aires, get there whatever time you like!

As mentioned by pippin you'll find loads of places to stay.

There is a cracking municipal campsite at Domfront if you are over that way.

Have a good trip

w


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't bother booking. Campsites are abundant and rarely full. Municipals are generally of a good standard but once you've sampled some of the aires you probably won't bother. Aire in France is simply an 'area'. Do not confuse camper aires with aires on the motorway system. On camper aires you will find all you need - water, grey waste disposal, wc disposal and some even offer free hook-up. Visit this site for further info and books galore:

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

Go for it. It's a different world for motorcaravanners to UK with all its restrictions, misconceptions and plain hostility to the camper fraternity.

Jedi


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have to agree with Wilse. We always go over by Eurotunnel, courtesy of Mr T, in the evening and usually stay at Cite Europe in the MH parking area overnight and then fill up the fridge, wine store, and anything else we need for a couple of days meals after a good night's sleep and then head off to wherever the sun is shining!!!


Denise


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Google Street View*

Don't forget Google Street view - many towns in France are now fully covered - It almost like being there :!: Just drag the little orange man.

North-west France


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Carole and Alan
You remind me of my first trip a few year ago. panning down to the last detail. 
You will quickly realise that its not like taking a trip in the UK at all.
France is full of Aires. Places provided by the local town or village specifically for Mhs or as they are called in France "Camping cars" If you are not bothered too much about hook ups then these provide a pleasant change to camp sites and are less informal

Normany and brittany are good places for a first trip.As you say Belguim is also only an hour away and if you go to lovely Brugge you can stay on the municipal aire 10 mins walk from the town.

There are lots of lovely aires down the coast of normany and you can even stay on the cap park under Mont St Michelle for 8 euro a night.

We also go on thr tunnel and its so hassle free (assuming trains running ok which they usually are)

Good luck - you will love it and just ask us if theres any specifics you need to know or feel free to Pm me

Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Google Street View*



baldlygo said:


> Don't forget Google Street view - many towns in France are now fully covered - It almost like being there :!: Just drag the little orange man.
> 
> North-west France


What little 'orange man', am I missing something?

I have to click on the camera icons to follow the roads.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Firstly if your considering campsites because your worried about staying on Aires for safety reasons then dont be. It is not like the UK. France is much much safer and friendlier. I would stay overnight in Dover on Marine Parade next to the port, get the early ferry and get a good drive under your belt from Calais possibly as far as Mont St Michel or if thats to far stop somewhere in Normandy halfway down. From there I would go to St Malo area and work my way slowly around the coast. Dinan (about 22 miles inland from St Malo) is very much worth a diversion for and there are some lovely little towns and villages inland in Brittany. Work your way around to Roscoff which is very nice (it all is along the north coast) and then either go around the western tips of Brittany (quite wild and a bit like the west coast of Scotland) or head south and to the south coast. That should fill in two weeks easily. Get All the Aires book from Vicarous Books, sit in the back of the van with a glass or two each night with the map, Aires book and Sat nav and plan the next days adventure.

You will also find all over Brittany that the French will wild camp wherever they like. This is pretty much allowed and accepted and if you want to give it a go you will be fine and quite safe.

If you have time to visit Belgium Ypres and the Menin Gate is worth a visit. There is a small Aire with no facilities just around the corner from the gate. I suspect however you will still be in Brittany on your last day!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

It's not that long since we made our first trip and still remember how exited we felt! We always use Tesco Vouchers and found it was certainly not necessary to book in September. The only site we usually book is La Chaumiere nr St Omer for the last couple of nights as they will book the dogs in at the vets, alhtough last time we just stayed at the municipal site at Arques (no booking) and booked the vet direct.

We always use the ACSI guide. More sites to choose from than Camping cheques I think, and a very reasonable all in price. Alongside this we use the CC guide and mainly pick Municipal sites. Usually also very reasonable.

One of my favourite sites if you want to go inland is Les Andelys. Lovely views, outdoor swimming pool and terrace to relax, A very good value restaurant on the roundabout by the bridge. I think we paid 11 Euro for starter, main course, cheese and desert +wine, water or cider and coffee. Just a hint if you are eating out! Generally speaking cooked meals are only served between 12 and 2 and in the evenings.

From Les Andelys you can visit Monet's Garden at Giverney which isn't far down the road. Only don't do what we did and arrive in the middle of the morning, as motorhome parking is limited and they do not let you use the coach park even if it is nearly empty. We came back well before it opened the next morning and breakfasted in the car park. It was well worth the effort!

If you are going to Belgium, try to avoid Antwerp, particularly in the rush hour. Quite a hair raising experience!

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time and will get hooked, like the rest of us.

Louise  8)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I also would say don't bother booking just go with the flow and do try a couple of Aires at least along the way. We did our first motorhome trip to France last June/July and thoroughly enjoyed it. Whilst I am no stranger to travelling abroad this was first time in a motorhome. I was determined to try out the Aires way of life and apart from a few days on a site (ACSI) in Britanny we spent every night in Aires. They do range from being 'car parks' to virtual camp sites so try a few. The one in Broglie had the biggest pitches I have ever seen anywhere.

Camping Cheques or ACSI? Probably neither unless you are determined to stay on sites. For a two week holiday I would only pick one of the two. There are plenty of sites in France that are 'cheap as chips'. Municipals are usually very good value.

Arm yourself with the Caravan Club Europe guide and Vicarious' 'All the Aires' and just follow your nose.

JohnW


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Google Street View*



Spacerunner said:


> baldlygo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Google Street view - many towns in France are now fully covered - It almost like being there :!: Just drag the little orange man.
> ...


No - Its probably me missed something  I could have explained more but was trying not to upset those who are already very familiar with how it works.
My link would have worked quicker and better if I had created it in Satellite view rather that Plan view. Here it is in Satellite View - North-west Europe.
Next zoom in to the area/town you are interested in. Now if you click and drag the little orange man (see below) onto the road you would to see. As soon as he moves onto the map the roads with street view available will be highlighted blue. Give it a few seconds to zoom in and then it will be like being there - twist and zoom with the mouse in full screen for the best effect.

Paul


----------



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, links, info etc. 
We are planning to use the Tesco vouchers for Euro tunnel. Also had planned to visit City Europe although never realised they allowed over night stops. Now adding the links for all the info supplied.
Just wish we could go tomorrow!!!!

Thanks
Carole & Alan


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just read the bit about smoking. French motorways have very regular stopping places called 'aires' but a lot of them are just places to stop and facilities vary, and eating places are much further apart. Some of the aires are extremely pleasant to stop at. Many of the main roads have Parking laybys to stop at. On smaller roads you can usually find a verge or parking spot in the villages, although these may be slighty off the road you are travelling along. Smoking rules for restaurants etc are similar to those in Britain, I think. 

For deciding on a route, we usually decide roughly on the furthest point we would like to reach on the whole trip. Then sit down in the evenings to decide what we are doing next. Sometimes we decide to stay in the same place for longer. As to distance, whatever you are comfortable with. We usually avoid motorways, but many of the other roads are superb and most of the time there is very little traffic. 

Relax and enjoy! Where you go and how far you get isn't that important. Just wander about as the mood takes you.

Louise


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We also spend a lot of time across in France or Belgium. Going by the Tunnel is soooo easy, and very cheap if paying with Tesco Vouchers.
As we are only 1.5 hrs drive from Cheriton we get straight on the train and either park up in the Cite Europe Aire situated at the back of the building and overlooks the tunnel complex, or if going Eastward toward Belgium stop at Gravelines or a bit further on at Verune Aires. Details can be found here on the campsite pages.

We are off to Bruge first weekend in March as it's Mrs D's birthday weekend. Just booked up on the spur of the moment ( well SWMBO'd didn't want me popping off the the Dinghy Show at Ally Pally that weekend :lol: ) 

Where ever you end up going, it's such a joy over the water, you'll be very glad you went.
As has been said before, don't plan too much, have a vague idea of where you think you might like to go, but do adapt to the situation over there as it arises and you'll end up in some really relaxing places. 

It's what motorhoming is all about 8)


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just looked at the little orange man for the first time. And yes, the roads are truly that empty!

Louise


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is a few pics of example Aires and wildcamping spots to be easily found in Brittany and Normandy

Wildcamping in Brittany, Mrs D relaxing with (strangely) The Arran Banner!










An inland Aire in Normandy, Free and very quiet. August and only us!










A view from the back of the van at Quiberon Aire, southern Brittany. You were supposed to pay I think 5 Euros but there was nobody to pay!










The river at Dinan. The Aire is just 100 yards to the left. Its basically a car park tucked away with no facilities so fill up and empty before you go. Lovely town, unmissable.










I don't think you could get closer to the beach. Wildcamping in Western Brittany










The Aire at Erquy on the north coast of Brittany in early August. September will hopefully be much quieter. Don't worry if you find one like this, just move on to the next one!


----------



## DevonDuo (Feb 18, 2007)

Great photos barryd, guess we will have to look into the aires etc. more than we first thought.

Thanks
Carole & Alan


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

If you're travelling through, they are easy solution and in some great locations. Only usually allowed to stop for 2 nights at a location, but if it's quite and no one else around :roll: 

France Passion is another great idea. Stay a night on a vineyard, but generally they are limited to only 2 or 3 spaces. 

We use Aires mainly all the time, unless we want to stay a few days, then we'll use the ACSI book out of season to find less expensive sites. 

Mix & Match, that's us :lol:


----------

